# Fat suit for sale on Ebay



## RedRanger (Nov 14, 2005)

If only I had the $400...I could live out my dream. lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/FEMALE-FAT-SUIT...ryZ19255QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Emma (Nov 14, 2005)

lol would probably help if she said what size it fits

*note* i don't want to buy it or anything.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2005)

OMG, that's terrible. Who the hell looks like that?


----------



## moonvine (Nov 14, 2005)

Tina said:


> OMG, that's terrible. Who the hell looks like that?



Someone's fantasy, apparently. Heh.


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry, don't mean to be insulting to those who think it's cool, but would you actually think of wearing it out and feel that anyone would be convinced by it? I mean, cripes, the arms alone are scary as hell -- and that's one heck of a bellybutton!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 14, 2005)

Get the mascot head and tail to go with it and you'll be the rage at all the BBF parties... that's Big Beautiful FURRY... I don't go there. I SO do not go there.


----------



## RedRanger (Nov 15, 2005)

Well it is the same kind used in Shallow Hal, and I believe Gweneth Paltrow used it in public to see what it was like. Fooled some people. Anyway Id just think itd be cool to put it on and wear some clothes over it.


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

I would think that Hollywood costumers could make something better, but if you wore very heavy clothes, maybe. Anyway, it's your fantasy, not mine, sorry for encroaching on it.


----------



## RedRanger (Nov 15, 2005)

Tina said:


> I would think that Hollywood costumers could make something better, but if you wore very heavy clothes, maybe.



I agree totally, they've done so well in other makeup areas, how hard is it to add some stuffing? Hollywood sucks anyway, was that ever in question?


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 15, 2005)

This is so disturbing that I can't help but to laugh. Sheesh! I wouldn't be surprised if they had "Authentic ****** lips!!" or "Realisitic Jew Nose!".

LOL...just wrong.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 15, 2005)

That suit really doesn't do it for me. But I seriously want this costume.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...d_bbs_9/002-8008876-9534427?v=glance&n=507846


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

I can imitate her cackle and line about getting "your little dog, too!", but the dress wouldn't fit. Do you have monkeys as accessories, Jack?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 15, 2005)

Tina said:


> I can imitate her cackle and line about getting "your little dog, too!", but the dress wouldn't fit. Do you have monkeys as accessories, Jack?



I wish I had flying monkeys. When you combine the chimpanzee ability to throw their poo with the power of flight you have a very imposing weapon.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 15, 2005)

LOL I'm betting you just raised the price by posting this. Those arms definitely *are* scary  and whose boobs point out when standing? Down is more the general direction unless one is sitting.


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> I wish I had flying monkeys. When you combine the chimpanzee ability to throw their poo with the power of flight you have a very imposing weapon.








Well, rainy, maybe the suit has James Bond-like firepower in there! Quite cartoonish, isn't it? But hey, wear thick clothing and maybe no one will notice -- unless you have a pencil neck and no chin, in which case, one might look a bit bizarre...


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 15, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> This is so disturbing that I can't help but to laugh. Sheesh! I wouldn't be surprised if they had "Authentic ****** lips!!" or "Realisitic Jew Nose!".
> 
> LOL...just wrong.



I think it's quite different. A lot of FAs have had, or have, fantasies of being fat themselves. So I can definitely see how a fat suit could be seen as an interesting fantasy object. Also, please keep in mind that we shouldn't mock other people's fantasies, especially not within our own subculture. That's very close to the "what I like is cool and sexy, what you like is perverted" mindset.


----------



## sockratezz (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to agree with you on that one. One mans dream may be another man's nightmare. As a FA I fall into the category of one who wants a fatsuit. Am I nuts, quite possibly. But I won't rain on your parade, don't rain on mine. Like Jack Nicholson said as Joker in BATMAN "*Never rub another man's rubarb*"


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

Well it would be cheaper to stuff some pillows in xxxxxl clothing.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 15, 2005)

Uh, yeah. This is Tyra. I'd like to have my fat-suit back...:doh: 

And don't mock my fantasy. We supermodels are perfect people! :kiss2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 15, 2005)

It looks like the fat suit is to go under a mascot costume? I will admit that I have seen some unusual mascots..... but a very large woman? Mrs Butterworth perhaps, Mrs Claus.... I guess they could create a whole new line of ssbbw mascots, play to the inner FA of those attending major sporting events....


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 16, 2005)

RedRanger said:


> If only I had the $400...I could live out my dream. lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FEMALE-FAT-SUIT...ryZ19255QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Hey, if you're a chick you could hang out with me for a couple months and live your fantasy... Failing that I know some good plastic surgeons who'd probably let me play with their toys, but this is getting expensive


----------

